# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مكاسب الكان للسودان

## جارح مهموم

*الحزن علي الخروج  والفرح علي المردود وعمل حاجات لها 36سنه ما اتعملت حتي لمه دخلنا غانا ثلاثه مباريات ولا نقطه خلي نقطه هدف ما جاء في نهائيات غانادخلنا غانا مع مازدا  انجولا مع اجنبي ما دخلنا جاء مازدا للمره الثانيه دخلنا للجابون وغينيا الاستوائيه  دا كلمة الشكر للمدرب الوطني (مازدا فـــــــاشـــــــــل ) بدل ما تقول شكرأ ليك يا ابن بلد علي هذا الانجاز الذي فشل فيه المدربون الاجانب للمنتخب مازدا ما دخلنا النهائيات بس ولا خرجنا من الدور الاول  خرجنا من دو الثمانيه بعد مجارات عملاق افريقيا ونجوم دوريات اوروبا وخسر بشرف الاداء وعمل مع انجولا الواجب وزياده وهنا فكه نحس التهديف في النهائيات بدل الهدف اتنين ومع ذلك نقطه من الغذلان الانجوليه و الفوز علي بوركينا فاسوا بهدفين وثلاثه نقاط اولأ بقه عندوا اهتمام من وسائل الاعلام العالميه والعربيه  وبقه معروف للعالم كمنتخب افريقي وبرضوا وجد بعض لاعبين المنتخب فرص للاحتراف الخارجي وايضأ خلي كل الناس والمدربين يعملوا ليوا حساب وبرضو ممكن يتقدم في التصنيف الدولى والافريقي كفايه انو بقي من ضمن الثمانيه في افريقيا والايام القادم حتحدد فوائد الكان للسودان  من احتراف لنجومهوا ومن تصنيف الكاف والفيفا  ولا ننسأ ان مـــــــــــــــــــــــازدا صانع هذا المنتخب وله الشكر منا جميعأ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*نحمد الله لهذة النتيجة ووصول المنتخب لدور الثمانية الكبار يعتبر انجاز في حد ذاته
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ربنا يسهل منتخب يفتقد للباشا وراجي والشغيل واتنين من المجنسين في الدوري السوداني وباذن الله سيكون بعبع افرقيا القادم ويبعد منه هيثم قاروره 
بس بالجد يااخي المنتخب يحتاج الي مدرب اجنبي خبير مدرب مرتبو عالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خبير اجنبي يقود المنتخب مطلوب بشده
الا اذا كان طموحنا هو المشاركة في نهائيات الامم وبس
*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*ما يجيبوا مدرب للمنتخب يجيبوا خبير للمنتخبات الوطنيه يعمل علي كشف المواهب وعمل المنافسات المطلوبه لجعل السودان مشارك في كاس العالم 2022دا 
حلم صاح ولا منيه ولا حتتحقق فعلأ لك الله ي السودان لول ما موجود مجدي واسامه
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*فعلا أخ عبدالباقي .. نجح مازدا فيما فشل فيه الكثيرون
ولم يكن أكثر المتفائلين يتوقع تخطي الدور الأول .. وبعدها ارتفع سقف الطموحات بشكل حــــــــــــــاد
وللأسف .. بكل عاطفية
المنطق كان يقول أنه لا مكان للمنتخب بعد دور الثمانية
لاسباب كثيرة منها (حسب رأيي)
* بالنظر لتركيبة المنتخب .. هل كل العناصر المختارة هي التي يمكن الاعتماد عليها؟؟؟
* بعض الخطط التكتيكية للمدرب مازدا .. حيث كان يعتمد علي ثلاث محاور في اعلب مبارياته السابقة
وحينما احتجنا للمحاور الثلاث أمس .. إفتقدناها
* أنا لا أميل لفرضية مجاملة مازدا للاعبي الهلال علي حساب لاعبي المريخ
ولكن .. كان وجود هيثم مصطفي تحديدا لم يكن مناسبا 
نعم الخبرة مطلوبة .. ولكن الخبرة علي حساب خانة يكون غير مقبول
ولكن يبقي سؤال مهم .. 
هل فعلاً يقبل مازدا بالتدخلات في عمله؟؟؟؟؟

المنتخب الآن وبفضل مازدا صنع له إسم وأجبر كل القارة علي إحترامه
ولكن مباراة الأمس .. كانت غير
ومدرب الفريق المنفس وفي تصريح له قال: أداء الفريق السوداني يشعرك بالنعاس

إذن وفي رأيي
الي هنـــــــــــــا شكراً الكوتش محمد عبدالله مازدا
فالمرحلة مرحلة خبرات داخل الميدان وليس خبرة الشهادات الأكاديمية


*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​مازدا أفضل مدرب درب المنتخب خلال الـ36 سنة الماضية .
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

​مازدا أفضل مدرب درب المنتخب خلال الـ 36 سنة الماضية .



   عيبه  الوحيد   بجامل  لاعبي  الجلافيط  علي حساب  لاعبي  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*ي شباب مازدا عمل العليوا  ولكن في حاجه واحده خلط فيها هي هيثم مصطفي باختياره  وانا من انصار استمرار مازدا مع المتنخب  وبرضوا بصر علي وجود الخبير الاجنبي المحلي للاتحاد السوداني لتنظيم المراحل السنيه والبطولات  وزمانها وخصوصأ اننا داخلين في عصر الاحتراف
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

عيبه  الوحيد   بجامل  لاعبي  الجلافيط  علي حساب  لاعبي  المريخ



222222222222

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لو تخلي مازدا عن مجاملة الهلال فهو افضل من يقود السودان
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بجد سقف طموحاتنا فقير شديد لماذا لا نحلم ببلوغ النهائى ونيل الكاس ولماذا الاحساس بالدونية ومبلغ مبتغانا دور الثمانيةوالى متى الصبر على هذا الحال كم العدد الذى حضر من المداوين على هذا المنتدى فوزنا بكاس افريقيا وكم من السنين القادمات حتى نحصل على الكاس بدلا من الفرح ببلوغ الدور الثانى علينا البحث عن اسباب اخفاقنا فى بلوغ النهائى لا يمكن لاتحاد او بلد مؤسس لبطولة قارية ان يقيموا الاحتفالات لبلوغهم الدور الثانى نفس البطولة اذا كان هذا سقف طموحنا فلن ينصلح حال كرتنا حتى ولو تولى مورينو دفة قيادة المنتخب مازدا صعد بالسودان عام 2008 الى النهائيات وخرجنا من الدور الاول وبعد 4 سنين صعدنا للدور الثانى معنى كدة 2016 الى الدور الثالث و2020 الى النهائى و2024 احراز الكاس ربنا يدينا كلنا طولة العمر لحد اليوم داك
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*ي احمد خليك متفائل يمكن نهائيات 2013نكون في النهائي بتاع الكان 
ونشيل الكاس ي رب في المره القادمه
                        	*

----------

